# Looking for an adult leopard tortoise



## Wolfen (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi
I'm looking for an adult leopard tortoise preferably in Southern California. 
Let me know 
Thank you


----------



## method89 (Jun 29, 2020)

@Gijoux


----------



## Gijoux (Jun 29, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for an adult leopard tortoise preferably in Southern California.
> Let me know
> Thank you


Do you have a preference for a male or female?


----------



## Wolfen (Jun 30, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> Do you have a preference for a male or female?


Nope, I just need a tortoise that I can share my backyard in Southern California with. And that's not so big like sulcata. 
I've looked into CDT but they hibernate. 

Soo any adult leopard is fine


----------



## Wolfen (Jun 30, 2020)

method89 said:


> @Gijoux


Thank you


----------



## Gijoux (Jun 30, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> Nope, I just need a tortoise that I can share my backyard in Southern California with. And that's not so big like sulcata.
> I've looked into CDT but they hibernate.
> 
> Soo any adult leopard is fine


I agree, I think Leopard Tortoises are just perfect to share our yards. I will keep vigilant looking for one for you.


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 5, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> I agree, I think Leopard Tortoises are just perfect to share our yards. I will keep vigilant looking for one for you.


When was the last time you've seen one like that available?


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 5, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> When was the last time you've seen one like that available?



I saw an adult male Leopard Tortoise for sale about 6 months ago, but the adults are definitely hard to find and they are much more pricey.


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 5, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> I saw an adult male Leopard Tortoise for sale about 6 months ago, but the adults are definitely hard to find and they are much more pricey.


How much usually? And what size? How old?


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 5, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> How much usually? And what size? How old?



He was 6 years old and they were asking $1500. I've seen adult 8-9 year old egg laying females for $2500.


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 11, 2020)

Someone I know have 2 tortoises

Tortoise 1
Tortoise 2

Told me that they got a little bit of pyramiding because the previous owner didn't take care of them right.
Both are male and 9 inches.
Age is not sure. But I guess they are about 15.
They are $500 each.

Tortoise 1
_Tortoise 2_

_See anything wrong with them? Any questions I should be asking them? I don't get to meet them, this is an online sale_


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 11, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> Someone I know have 2 tortoises
> 
> Tortoise 1
> Tortoise 2
> ...


They look like the same Tortoise. Be very careful of this type of sale. I was almost duped a number of times. There are many Scam artists surrounding "Adult Leopard Tortoises". This size Tortoise will be very difficult to ship too. Please be careful. The price is way too low to be real. Good Luck.


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 11, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> They look like the same Tortoise. Be very careful of this type of sale. I was almost duped a number of times. There are many Scam artists surrounding "Adult Leopard Tortoises". This size Tortoise will be very difficult to ship too. Please be careful. The price is way too low to be real. Good Luck.


They are from Arizona Tortoise Compound. They said they were that cheap because of the pyramiding and because they didn't raise them at their farm like the other ones


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 12, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> They are from Arizona Tortoise Compound. They said they were that cheap because of the pyramiding and because they didn't raise them at their farm like the other ones



I have purchased from Andrew at the Arizona Tortoise Compound and feel he can be trusted. I would trust him.


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 15, 2020)

What kinda heater do you recommend for an outdoor tortoise house? 

I'm going to use an igloo style dog house with plastic screens for my leopard


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 17, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> What kinda heater do you recommend for an outdoor tortoise house?
> 
> I'm going to use an igloo style dog house with plastic screens for my leopard


Back in the day when I tried using dog igloos I used Kane heat mats. I found them to be difficult to clean properly. Not to say that you might figure out a better way. I have since gone to the insulated night box that @Tom suggested. I have thought this might work too, after placing a ramp over the door for security and when it gets really cold. This type of box, like @Tom's can be accessed by lifting the roof open. With this set up you can use a Radiant Heat Panel on the roof.


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 17, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> Back in the day when I tried using dog igloos I used Kane heat mats. I found them to be difficult to clean properly. Not to say that you might figure out a better way. I have since gone to the insulated night box that @Tom suggested. I have thought this might work too, after placing a ramp over the door for security and when it gets really cold. This type of box, like @Tom's can be accessed by lifting the roof open. With this set up you can use a Radiant Heat Panel on the roof.


I just reread that post and the Kane Mats are easy to clean, but the Dog Igloo is not.


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> What kinda heater do you recommend for an outdoor tortoise house?
> 
> I'm going to use an igloo style dog house with plastic screens for my leopard


These do not work and are not suitable. You will not be able to maintain the correct temps and your tortoises will get sick. Dog houses are designed for dogs. They don't work for tortoises. Believe me, I've tried.

Here is what you need to make:





Single Tortoise Night Box


I like my larger tortoises to live outside full time. My climate permits this year round with a little help. For people who live where it snows all winter, this type of box is still good for warmer weather, getting them out earlier in Spring, and keeping them out a bit later into fall. You'll...




tortoiseforum.org









Double Door Night Box


As the years have gone by and I build more of these boxes, I learn more and more each time. This one is the latest and I incorporated everything I've learned over the years. I also tried to take lots of pics so I can explain in more detail some of what is going on. It will take multiple posts to...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 17, 2020)

The wood doesn't get bad when it rains or when the tortoise pees?


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 17, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> The wood doesn't get bad when it rains or when the tortoise pees?


I made a removable floor and I covered it with a premium vinyl planking. I just pick up the poo and hose it out and occasionally remove the whole thing and let it set in the sun. Others do not do this and they have no problem, because they use exterior type wood products. Do not use particle board because it will mold.


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey, question.
I couldn't find this answer anywhere.
Can radiant heat panels mounted on the wall vertically instead of the on the roof?


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 19, 2020)

@Yvonne G @Tom @Gijoux

How do you run the electricity from home to the tortoise house outside? 
Long outdoor extension cable?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 19, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> @Yvonne G @Tom @Gijoux
> 
> How do you run the electricity from home to the tortoise house outside?
> Long outdoor extension cable?


It would need to be outdoor rated and at least 12/3- a 10/3 would be better. I assume this is for your nightbox?


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> The wood doesn't get bad when it rains or when the tortoise pees?


No. Its painted on the outside, and on the inside you can paint it with the right paint or leave it untreated. I do both depending on what is going to live in the box.


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> Hey, question.
> I couldn't find this answer anywhere.
> Can radiant heat panels mounted on the wall vertically instead of the on the roof?


I've done that before and didn't like it. Its too hot for them to be that close to it, and they also ruin the "lens" by rubbing on it. Best to mount it on the ceiling.


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> @Yvonne G @Tom @Gijoux
> 
> How do you run the electricity from home to the tortoise house outside?
> Long outdoor extension cable?


You can dig a trench, run proper conduit and line with a GFI circuit, or you can run an extension cord. Any electrician will recommend the former.


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes.


Blackdog1714 said:


> It would need to be outdoor rated and at least 12/3- a 10/3 would be better. I assume this is for your nightbox?



What's 12/3. 12 gauge and 3 amps?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 19, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> Yes.
> 
> What's 12/3. 12 gauge and 3 amps?


12 gauge 3 wire


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 26, 2020)

What do you guys use to insulate the tortoise house floor? Styrofoam too?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> @Yvonne G @Tom @Gijoux
> 
> How do you run the electricity from home to the tortoise house outside?
> Long outdoor extension cable?


Some are hard wired, some are extension cords in conduit, buried and some have extension cords through a hole into the garage.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 26, 2020)

Wolfen said:


> What do you guys use to insulate the tortoise house floor? Styrofoam too?


It is standard wall construction- plywood on inside and outside with 2x4 studs sandwiched in between with insulation in voids. This is for the the floor , roof and walls. Taking the time to properly insulate and seal the walls save energy and money long down the road. Also it ensures the ability to properly control the temps inside


----------



## Wolfen (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm having a hard time attaching the shower pan liner to the rigid foam neatly.
Right now I cut pieces of foam and wedged it between the walls and jammed the liner between the two foams
Glue didn't work. Help me?


----------

